# Does anyone have stall trap plans??



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been looking to buy a used stall trap, but have been unable to find one yet. I can't see spending $100 on a brand new one, although that might be my only choice besides building my own. Has anyone ever built one? If so, do you have any pictures and/or plans? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/6-bird-stall-trap-forsale-51956.html
JaxTech just put them on here.
Logangrmnr


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/6-bird-stall-trap-forsale-51956.html
> JaxTech just put them on here.
> Logangrmnr


Im pretty sure he bought his 3 stall trap already .


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> Im pretty sure he bought his 3 stall trap already .


yeah I sold it for $35


----------

